# Alexa and Google Home



## Lawrence00 (Jul 11, 2022)

Does anyone use these? So while I am not a secret agent, I don't think I want a 24/7 spy in my man cave.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 11, 2022)

My children wanted to give me Alexa as a gift but
Oh NO!  Even a cell phone makes me feel like a horse
being staked out!
Something intrusive like that would be thrown across the room!
Told them:  If you ever want to give me a gift, remember, nothing high-tech and nothing with a plug!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2022)

My sister's friend gave me one and I immediately gave it away.


----------



## Knight (Jul 11, 2022)

Alexa on our echos for us works good.  One echo dot in the kitchen for listening to music while prepping meals. One echo dot in the bedroom for alarm, & weather conditions. One echo show in the living room to have video conference calls with our sons.
Like technology that gives instant response & works the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2022)

No worries here....We have Alexa...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

I have Both, and I wouldn't be without them...

Alexa in the livingroom.. and Google Home Hub in the office... 

what are these so called  evil little machines going to do to me?..It always makes me laugh when people start acting like they're some kind of demon machine.. folks  sound like they live in the dark ages, and want to burn these machines at the stake. It's 2022 FGS...it's the technological age... use it to your advantage


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't use one, but I'm interested in the technology and how it might evolve into a system that could help me maintain my independence.

I've read about some experimental systems that can track your movements and provide reminders about eating, showering, medication, etc...

At some point, I'll be ready to accept all of the help I can get.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't use one, but I'm interested in the technology and how it might evolve into a system that could help me maintain my independence.
> 
> I've read about some experimental systems that can track your movements and provide reminders about eating, showering, medication, etc...
> 
> At some point, I'll be ready to accept all of the help I can get.


Alexa and google home hub can do all of those things... now, no need to wait for the future


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 12, 2022)

No way.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

It's not Alexa and Google Home I don't like. It's all the data they collect, which should be 100% private IMO. Same with cell phones. TV is probably sending data, too. That invasion of privacy infuriates me.

Right now, something new has been happening with my Kindles and Fire tablet. They are updating themselves even though wifi and the other stuff on them that allows them to be connected to Amazon, has been turned off. I watched it happen IRL yesterday. My husband's Fire tablet HD8 would not update the other day because (according to Amazon) it was too old, so I made sure everything wifi-connected was turned off. Yesterday it updated several times while I was working with it -  making it easier for my husband to use. This happened with 2 of my 3 Kindles lately, too. I deregistered one of them. I don't like the updates, and I don't like how Amazon uploads all my books to the cloud when they mess around with my stuff without my permission.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

Also, I've experienced (with witnesses) Alexa interjecting her opinion about which movie we should watch. Alexa was not in use, and no one said anything that sounded like her name.

I have Alexa for music, but I disconnect it completely between uses.

At this point, I'm also considering getting a burner cell  phone for everyone who is not a close personal friend. My personal cell phone will have a new sim card and phone number, with a new name attached to it, and my VPN downloaded to it.

I am practically rabid on privacy issues. Even though I am just like most people - not a criminal. I just don't think the government and a whole bunch of companies should be privy to what I am doing, saying, reading, watching, etc., without my permission.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't use one, but I'm interested in the technology and how it might evolve into a system that could help me maintain my independence.
> 
> I've read about some experimental systems that can track your movements and provide reminders about eating, showering, medication, etc...


I can do that on my cell phone. I have two alarms set for taking my meds twice a day. I don't need it to remind me when to eat or shower (and I realize you don't either), but I also have a reminder app that can do that. Also have an app that sorts grocery lists into categories, so that's convenient.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> *Also, I've experienced (with witnesses) Alexa interjecting her opinion about which movie we should watch. Alexa was not in use, and no one said anything that sounded like her name.
> *
> I have Alexa for music, but I disconnect it completely between uses.
> 
> ...


that's never happened in this house.. only time will be if her name is called... or mentioned in conversation..


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 12, 2022)

We have an echo dot connected through our stereo. It's great for pulling up and changing whatever music you'd like to listen to. When the stereo is off, the echo dot is unplugged.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 12, 2022)

I have Google Home and use it al the time. I understand peoples concerns and respect their concerns but for me it is not too much of an issue. I have several speakers throughout my house so I use Home to listen to music throughout my home, have it set up with my Nest thermostat and I have set up a daily routine to tell me a quick summary of news and weather when I wake up. 

One side note, I do tend to "thank" Google Home when I ask it something like what the weather forecast is for the day. I read in a poll that almost half the users do "thank" their virtual assistant.  I am often reminded of the movie Her when I do thank my Google Home.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 12, 2022)

Who ever said old people don't like new technology?


----------



## Ronni (Jul 12, 2022)

I use SIRI on my phone all the time. For example I t’s really convenient to be able to say, through Apple’s Car Play while I’m driving, “hey Siri text Ron I’m heading home” without having to pick up my phone.

I’ve wanted to start using Google Home assistant for some time just haven’t gotten around to purchasing one yet


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Who ever said old people don't like new technology?


whoever said we were OLD.... ?


----------



## Kika (Jul 12, 2022)

I have both, a Google home and Alexa.  I find that I use Alexa much more.  Google home will be gifted to my granddaughters next time I see them.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't use any of above. ...prefer to be in control as long as I can.

I do have arguments with Siri on my Mac quite often.  We get quite mad with each other
 She says she doesn't understand what I want  especially if I have a runny nose at the time  and perhaps traces of my Scottish accent so I repeat and get all sorts of funny answers
Right now I asked her to play  my music so now I am listening to Daniel Powter singing Bad Day.....
Think I will leave her in charge for a little while...oh now she has picked Billy Paul..and his fling with Mrs Jones but don't misunderstand me I like her choices.
Have a nice day y'all.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> One side note, I do tend to "thank" Google Home when I ask it something like what the weather forecast is for the day. I read in a poll that almost half the users do "thank" their virtual assistant.  I am often reminded of the movie Her when I do thank my Google Home.


I thank Alexa.This will come in handy when AI "people" become real people.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Kika said:


> I have both, a Google home and Alexa.  I find that I use Alexa much more.  Google home will be gifted to my granddaughters next time I see them.


I do the opposite.. I find Alexa has a lot less knowledgeable info ( that_ I_ need).. than Google Home Hub ...so I use the Home hub much more, which is why i prefer that in my office.


----------



## jet (Jul 12, 2022)

think i will stick to talking to people,,my friend has Alexa,,and i crack up when he talks to a metal object on the shelf,he looks so stupid lmao


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I don't use any of above. ...prefer to be in control as long as I can.
> 
> I do have arguments with Siri on my Mac quite often.  We get quite mad with each other
> She says she doesn't understand what I want  especially if I have a runny nose at the time  and perhaps traces of my Scottish accent so I repeat and get all sorts of funny answers
> ...


Well I have a Scottish accent. probably that's why I have to repeat things often to both Google and Alexa..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

jet said:


> think i will stick to talking to people,,my friend has Alexa,,and i crack up when he talks to a metal object on the shelf,he looks so stupid lmao


does he just stand there talking to it then ?... ... I just ask for instruction.. or ask her to carry out a request as I'm walking through the house, no need to stand there and talk to a 'plastic' object


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 12, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> One side note, I do tend to "thank" Google Home when I ask it something like what the weather forecast is for the day. I read in a poll that almost half the users do "thank" their virtual assistant.  I am often reminded of the movie Her when I do thank my Google Home.


Yup, I kind of do too.. At the end of the night and I'm shutting down the stereo. I always say, thanks & good night to the echo dot just before I unplug her. (I always try to be polite and have good manners..)


----------



## Jeni (Jul 12, 2022)

never had a use for them and in watching others with them in their home no thanks....
one guy had to repeat or rephrase his question several times ........yet his google whatever answered in gibberish not at all what he asked....
do not need reminders or listening which is what they do all the time..... recording many things....


----------



## Right Now (Jul 12, 2022)

No Alexa or Google Home in my home.  I'm moderately savvy with technology, but I would rather google a reference question I have and use my own brain a bit than to sit and simply be told the answers.

Moving around is something we all need, mentally and physically, and emotionally.  Reaching for a remote for my DVD player, or CD player, at least makes me move.  While I'm up I often stay there and dance a bit, or do another chore around my house.

So far, so good, and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Right Now said:


> *No Alexa or Google Home in my home.  I'm moderately savvy with technology, but I would rather google a reference question I have and use my own brain a bit than to sit and simply be told the answers.*
> 
> Moving around is something we all need, mentally and physically, and emotionally.  Reaching for a remote for my DVD player, or CD player, at least makes me move.  While I'm up I often stay there and dance a bit, or do another chore around my house.
> 
> So far, so good, and I intend to keep it that way.


you know that not all answers are correct on google...or even the home technology... but also that you can use the home technology to set an exercise routine for you at the mention of just a word...


----------



## Kika (Jul 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I find Alexa has a lot less knowledgeable info ( that_ I_ need).. than Google Home Hub .


We must have very different needs.  When I used Google Home exclusively, before I had Alexa, many responses to me were "I'm still learning that".  Alexa does not do that but will start rattling off things "found on the web."  Somewhat annoying to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Kika said:


> We must have very different needs.  When I used Google Home exclusively, before I had Alexa, many responses to me were "I'm still learning that".  Alexa does not do that but will start rattling off things "found on the web."  Somewhat annoying to me.


I have that same response from Alexa... ..I would get really angry and say to my husband..what the heck use is that thing, it knows nothing...


----------



## Kika (Jul 12, 2022)

@hollydolly   I find Alexa very helpful in playing exercise music, converting measurements when I'm cooking or baking.  Reminding me to turn on the TV for something special I want to watch, maintaining my shopping list, etc.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you know that not all answers are correct on google...or even the home technology... but also that you can use the home technology to set an exercise routine for you at the mention of just a word...


I am well aware that not everything extracted from the Google resource center is accurate.  It is my choice not to have Alexa set up my exercise routine.   I go to a workout center for that, or take a long walk in my local park.  

Did you know that sunshine and fresh air are much better for you than waiting for Alexa to tell you to do squats?  
Google it!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Kika said:


> @hollydolly   I find Alexa very helpful in playing exercise music, converting measurements when I'm cooking or baking.  Reminding me to turn on the TV for something special I want to watch, maintaining my shopping list, etc.


yes that's about all I use Alexa for.. which is why I have it downstairs, and Google Home Hub in the office....the only thing with Google is, that very often it's answers are the first it finds on ''google'' which of course are not always the correct answers


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I am well aware that not everything extracted from the Google resource center is accurate.  It is my choice not to have Alexa set up my exercise routine.   I go to a workout center for that, or take a long walk in my local park.
> 
> Did you know that sunshine and fresh air are much better for you than waiting for Alexa to tell you to do squats?
> Google it!


I don't think that was necessary to be sarcastic... the fact is that as many people here will attest, I'm _very_ outdoor active... however you seem to be foregeting that there's people here who just cant' take 'walks in the park'' or go to 'workout centres'...


----------



## Right Now (Jul 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't think that was necessary to be sarcastic... the fact is that as many people here will attest, I'm _very_ outdoor active... however you seem to be foregeting that there's people here who just cant' take 'walks in the park'' or go to 'workout centres'...


@hollydolly , you were being condescending to me.  I wasn't being sarcastic, but trying to speak to you honestly.
We have different views about these devices.   I was under the impression I could give my opinion without a hassle.


----------



## Kika (Jul 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> .what the heck use is that thing, it knows nothing.


You are very kind.  I have found myself saying "Alexa STOP, you are so F'n stupid"
Good thing I live alone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Kika said:


> You are very kind.  I have found myself saying "Alexa STOP, you are so F'n stupid"
> Good thing I live alone.


..and me...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2022)

Kika said:


> @hollydolly   I find Alexa very helpful in playing exercise music, converting measurements when I'm cooking or baking.  Reminding me to turn on the TV for something special I want to watch, maintaining my shopping list, etc.





hollydolly said:


> yes that's about all I use Alexa for.. which is why I have it downstairs, and Google Home Hub in the office....the only thing with Google is, that very often it's answers are the first it finds on ''google'' which of course are not always the correct answers


Same here.  Also weather reports.  
I have Alexa on a couple of echo dots.  Best timer, alarm and reminder setup I've ever had.  Sometimes when cooking or baking I need to do some mathematical calculations.  Sure, I could interrupt what I'm doing, wash my hands, get pencil and paper and do the conversions the old fashioned way, but it's faster and easier to ask Alexa to do it.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

Right Now said:


> No Alexa or Google Home in my home.  I'm moderately savvy with technology, but I would rather google a reference question I have and use my own brain a bit than to sit and simply be told the answers.
> 
> Moving around is something we all need, mentally and physically, and emotionally.  Reaching for a remote for my DVD player, or CD player, at least makes me move.  While I'm up I often stay there and dance a bit, or do another chore around my house.
> 
> So far, so good, and I intend to keep it that way.


That is one of the big drawbacks....it makes us lazy. Our bodies and minds are  meant to be used. Even using the tv remote is adding to our lack of movement.


----------



## ronk (Aug 1, 2022)

I shop almost exclusively at Amazon. I use Alexa, along with my computer and cellphone to keep track of my purchases. I get to the point where I'm often able to meet the delivery drivers as they arrive. They love me because I make their jobs easier. I like being in control as well. I don't worry about Alexa spying on me. OK, I do have an Alexa show in the bed room mainly for the clock function. But I have disabled the camera. Amazon provides an easy to find switch for that purpose.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Haha!
Me to the TV:  "Gary Cooper full movies"
TV:  "Gay Poop full"
Me:  "Gary Cooper full movies"
TV: "Gray Pooper full"
Me: No!  Gary Cooper full movies"
TV:  Gay Coop movies"
Me:  No, Never mind!"
TV:  You sound upset."


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Hell No!!


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 3, 2022)

I just asked Siri if it was time for coffee..she said
"Interesting question"
 The then I said I was bored what should I do..she said
"I am sorry have some coffee"

LOL..I do like to fool around with her sometimes.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 3, 2022)

I appreciate technology but I also have a deeply ingrained instinct to protect my personal privacy and space.


----------



## Millyd (Aug 4, 2022)

Just love my Google home nest max ,it even has an option of interior home security.
most of all I love the quality of the stereo speakers for playing music of my liking through Spotifys huge choice of music
https://store.google.com/product/google_nest_hub_max?hl=en-GB


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 12, 2022)

On a side note, does anyone who uses Google Home want to smash Samsung where it hurts for their commercial that starts out with one of the people saying "Hey Google" ? My poor speaker doesn't know what to do with itself.


----------



## Bella (Aug 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Hell No!!*


I'll second that!


Nathan said:


> *I appreciate technology but I also have a deeply ingrained instinct to protect my personal privacy and space.*


And this.

Bella


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 12, 2022)

I have an Alexa - had one for several years.  I don't turn it on too much - only when I have family or company over.  I enjoy my Alexa. I make sure I unplug it when not in use.  True story - my cousin and his lady friend came down from out of town - my sister came over.  I did not realize it was his birthday.  I ask Alexa to sing Happy Birthday while is lady friend was bringing out his cake.  He got teary eyed..  

When hubby and I got ADT installed a few years ago the rep asked if we wanted an Alexa echo...it came with the service.  I declined...that would have been a bit much.  Don't need echo spying..


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I appreciate technology but I also have a deeply ingrained instinct to protect my personal privacy and space.


My Google Home is parked on my nightstand in the bedroom. Trust me, there is nothing exciting going on in that location so I don't have too many privacy concerns


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2022)

Alexa and my outdoor cameras interact with each other. Alexa tells me when someone is outside our house, day or night.
I also use it for help in spelling a word and to order from Amazon. Love my electronics.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 12, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Also, I've experienced (with witnesses) Alexa interjecting her opinion about which movie we should watch. Alexa was not in use, and no one said anything that sounded like her name.
> 
> I have Alexa for music, but I disconnect it completely between uses.
> 
> ...


You’ll likely be getting someone else’s phone number who had lots of calls and group texts. Another person’s nightmare. They’ve run out of new numbers it seems.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 12, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Does anyone use these? So while I am not a secret agent, I don't think I want a 24/7 spy in my man cave.


I seem to need all of the “help” I can get. I do however forget “her” name at times. So I wrote it down near her. But I love using it to remind me of times I need to take something out of the oven, or to do something. I will ask to play a certain song at times, and how to spell something. I know it gathers data- so since nothing is free- I figure “she’s” earning her keep.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 13, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> You’ll likely be getting someone else’s phone number who had lots of calls and group texts. Another person’s nightmare. They’ve run out of new numbers it seems.


My new phone will take care of that by not letting calls through which aren't in my contacts. I just want a phone for people I know, and a burner for people I do business with and annoyance calls.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 13, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> My new phone will take care of that by not letting calls through which aren't in my contacts. I just want a phone for people I know, and a burner for people I do business with and annoyance calls.


My AT&T phone reports suspected Spam calls and Unknown numbers, but what I would like better is to prevent them from even ringing, and block them from voice mail. And block all texts except those I authorize in advance.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> And block all texts except those I authorize in advance.


Same for me.  I'm getting junk texts daily now.  They're disturbing and annoying.


----------

